# Tegu Attacks Camera



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 18, 2013)

Tegu Attack


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoa that startled me at the end! I read your warning but I still didn't expect it!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 18, 2013)

lmao it scared me too.. I wasnt sure if I caught it on cam, but was happy I did


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol when godzilla wants out he jumps like crazy qnd it scares me to grab him and take him out

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

hehehe ya she only does this when i have her in the bath tub with a camera


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 21, 2013)

Shes like, "Mom, Im in the bath, turn that camera off and give me some privacy."


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

lol Yes and she got it after that


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

That is adorable. Loki used to really have it out for cameras when he was a baby - would make a game out of pouncing on my phone whenever I'd take a picture. I'd usually end up with a picture of empty dirt and a tegu clinging to my camera.

Two of the videos -


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

awwww Those were adorable. i love the little green head they have when they are babies. Loki is adorable


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 21, 2013)

lol funny video


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you..I thought it was funny.


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol to funny

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

